# Insurance Fraud



## Cyu (May 12, 2010)

A couple weeks ago I was reading (One flew over the cuckoos nest) at the community pool near my pad. It was between 2 and 3am and Im lying in the confines of thecommunity pool wall when I start to nod off. The next thing I notice when I open my eyes at the sound of some faint noise it flickering on the wall next to me, like car lights. I got up in a hurry and grabbed my shoes and book. I went out the front gate and was amazed at what I was seeing. Right before my eyes was a motorcycle a type of "crotch rocket" burning. The flames were getting bigger every second so I didn't want to go near it. I thought to myself 'Well if this isn't great! I got no where to go and now the police will be here to accuse me of starting this fire' I took the long way around and walked slowly up the street turning back every 2 seconds to watch the beautiful destruction (fire is quite the draw). I came to the intersecion about 200 feet from the pool and just stood watching and listening to the hoses and whatever intenral parts there are to a motorcylce pop and sputter. I was in disbelief, till this day I think it might have even occured at all. So as I took one final, lasting stare at the bike I turned the corner at the same time a truck was. The man in the truck had to of seen me and he was heading in the direction of the fire. I thought to myself 'shit!' and ran down my old street hearing sputs from the fire all the way down the road.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (May 12, 2010)

man running away like that would've just convinced them that it was you.


----------



## MrD (May 12, 2010)

Maybe it was you after all, like sleep arson or something!


----------



## Cyu (May 12, 2010)

MrD said:


> Maybe it was you after all, like sleep arson or something!



I thought that very same thing!


----------



## Cyu (May 12, 2010)

I ran after I was seen....it was like 3am. Nobody seen me except that truck guy


----------



## Dmac (May 13, 2010)

better safe than sorry.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (May 13, 2010)

if your not guilty then there's no reason to run unless your trying to raise suspicion


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 13, 2010)

Innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit (May 13, 2010)

In all fairness, it sounds to me like he was trespassing really late at night, at the exact time some motorcycle crashes and burns. I would of gotten the fuck out of there too...


----------



## Teko (May 13, 2010)

dmac66 said:


> better safe than sorry.


 
what he said


----------



## DirtyErik (May 19, 2010)

thats crazy. The sight of fire would make me wanna burn more things


----------



## FinnFiasco (May 19, 2010)

I think the masses missed the point of the story, and decided to clamp on to the irrelevant part about you running, but interesting story anyhow. Fire is awfully purdy.


----------

